# anyone own or tried a Didymos Didytai?



## VmrsbabcockV

i love love love how this carrier looks its exactly what ive been looking for, the ease of a mei tai but with wrap style strap and a hood.
im rly thinking about getting one but wanted to see if anyone had anything to say about them before i do?

bubs is still only a month old and about 10lbs. i have a moby and but i find it rly complicated and bubs is suuuper squirmy so its hard to get a good tight hold on him in the moby bcuz it takes so long and so much fiddling to get it tied. the didytai looks like it will be much faster but still have the comfort of a wrap 

my question is can it hold a newborn? i still have him in the newborn hug hold in the moby and wrap him high up with his legs in..is this possible in the didytai? would you have to roll it up to fit a smaller baby and can u put the legs in bcuz all the pics ive seen have legs out..

thanks!


----------



## freckleonear

I haven't tried the Didytai but I have used other wraptais and love them! The Didytai is suitable for newborns and has a toggle at the bottom so that you can adjust the width.


----------



## Rachel_C

You wouldn't really want to put legs in anyway, it's not really recommended any more, even from birth :)


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Why is putting legs in not reccomended? Just curious
Glad to know its adjustable tho he's still so little I worry about overspreading his legs


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, I love the look of this carrier! Will be stalking :)


----------



## Rachel_C

VmrsbabcockV said:


> Why is putting legs in not reccomended? Just curious
> Glad to know its adjustable tho he's still so little I worry about overspreading his legs

IIRC it's to do with pressure and position of the feet and there being no advantage to doing this over legs-out where the carrier is the right width :) I would find it much harder to check LO's feet and legs are ok when they're tucked in compared to being able to see them.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Makes sense. Thats why I like the adjustable width on this one :)


----------



## 2016

Ive tried a geckos Diditai. It was amazing! Sooo comfortable. It was a little out my price range so I bought a hop-tye Pune which is incredibly easy and comfy too.
Funny thing is, after a month of using the mei tai, it gave me the confidence to wrap with a woven. :)


----------

